# My baby has purple splotches in her ears....



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

... they weren't there yesterday! I have no idea what they are but it looks like wine-coloured spots under her skin.... very splotchy, not very big... mostly up in the cartlidge. it looks sort of like a bruise or blood blisters... but the skin is not raised and it doesn't SEEM to hurt...

my daughter does not have a ped here yet.... and i work in 90 minutes. im trying to decide if i should take off work and take her to a dr? any advice? thanks.


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

from the measles page: (not to overreact!)
How to Recognize Measles
Early signs. Measles is a viral illness that begins with fever, weakness, a dry "brassy" cough, and inflamed eyes that are itchy, red, and sensitive to light. These symptoms begin three to five days before the appearance of the rash.

Another early sign of measles is the appearance of fine white spots on a red base inside the mouth opposite the molar teeth (Koplik's spots). These fade as the skin rash appears.

The Rash. The rash begins on about the fifth day as a pink, blotchy, flat rash. The rash first appears around the hairline, on the face, on the neck, and behind the ears. The spots, which fade early in the illness when pressure is applied, become somewhat darker and tend to merge into larger red patches as they mature.

The rash spreads from head to chest to abdomen and finally to the arms and legs. It lasts from four to seven days and may be accompanied by mild itching. There may be some light brown coloring to the skin lesions as the illness progresses.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow... I hope its not measles. So far it has not gotten any worse, but we'll see. She has had a cough with some congestion, but nothing else.

I'll try to see if I can post a picture eventually.


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

My babe gets little purples splotches in his ears too. I don't know what it is, but it's been going on pretty randomly for about 12 months. Never caused any problem, just goes away on it's own. I think they're just light weight bruises in his case; the ears have so many little capellaries in them, and they're so close to the skin...

So, don't know what's going on with your babe, but I decided to stop worrying about mine. I hope it's not bothering her!!


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Maybe thats what it is! They do seem like bruises, honestly... or like bleeding under the skin (which is essentially what a bruise is, I suppose...).


----------



## Hils10 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi there, I just had to join this board to post you a reply as I cannot believe this has happened to anyone else, but am so pleased to hear it!
My 8 month old baby woke up on Fri with both ears purple as you described, in the cartilidge, splotches, no pain or discomfort.. .his happy little self.Worried about meningitis i rushed to the drs who sent me to hospital. Dr had no idea, Registrar no idea, consultant came and told me that my baby had been hit around both ears and this was bruising, Social services called, photos taken aswell as bloods from my little one to check his clotting factor (came back fine)....all done in front of other patients on the ward, no privacy at all!
They agreed (after 7 hrs in hospital) that his 3 yr old sister must have done it...she did not and nor did we, i came on internet to look for some answers and found your post which i will show the consultant along with letter a of complaint. I was told his 'bruising' would turn yellow/green as bruises do but NO they have just faded and can now hardly been seen.
I am so annoyed and fraustrated that i was accused of hurting my little man just because the hospital hadn't seen this before.
Because of your post i feel i have evidence that it DOES happen and that my little one has not been abused.
ThankS
Hilary


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry that happened!!!







Honestly, that is something I was afraid of the moment I saw it..... that someone would think I hit my baby in the ears or something.







It does look sort of like bruising.... and it seems to have faded now, but it never turned yellow/green like bruises do either.

Well, I'M also relieved to hear that we are not the only ones! Good luck, mama!


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

The splotches on my babe never turn yellow either, they just fade away after a day or two.

What a scary situation, how awful!!


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

I just read your other post about the vomiting. I hope your little one feels better. My ds gets purple splotches when he pulls on his ears--which is all the time, since he does it when he is tired. Could your dd possibly have an ear infection? Good luck!


----------

